# new puppy



## Lola13 (Aug 4, 2010)

so i got a puppy about two weeks ago or more and she has been havinga hard time. she is such a sweet heart though. her name is Alice and shes a yorkie. so a couple days after bringing her home i noticed that she has diarrhea and that she was becoming lethargic and not eating so much. so i took her to the vet and they told me she had giardia. so we started on meds but because she only weights 2.2 lb.s they had to special make the meds. i gave her, her first dose and a couple hours later she started throwing up. by this time its almost 11 so i figured id wait till morning to take her to the vet. so i wake up at 7:30 and open her cage and she is laying on her side not moving. so i pull her out of her cage call the vet and rush her out of the door. the vet took her in and gave her an i.v for the whole day. turns out the meds were mixed wrong and she was poisoned from it, making her extemely dehydrated in a matter of hours. so after two days of being on an i.v i got to take her home. now with different meds to help the giardia. she was still having stomach problems but it seemed to be getting better. so a couple days go by and i take her to get a check up at the vet. the do another test on her and now she has come up positive for coccidia and she weighs 2 lb.s even. so then i put her on meds for the coccidia and the giardia. poor girl. after finishing the meds for coccidia i took her back to the vet hoping everything is cleared up. now her coccidia is gone but the giardia is still there! so they put me on a new med as of last Saturday and i don't know if its helping. shes still having loose stool and it seems to be getting black and green in color. shes still eating a special proscription wet food and drinking water. shes playful and spunky as always. i dint know if shes bleeding in her tummy though. i dint know if i should take her to the vet again. i was just there last Saturday and i have another appointment for next Saturday. ugh. shes been in soooo many times. she almost died on me and i couldn't believe it. ive spent over 700$ trying to get her well. i told the lady i bought her from that she was sick when i got her and ask for her to help me with the medical bills but she says that she can only give me a 500$ discount on a second puppy... i don't want a second puppy when i have to spend a small fourtune to keep the first one alive.... i'm so upset but i really love my puppy alice.





<--- Alice!!!!

-Alora


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry you and your baby had to go through that- I went through the almost exact same thing with Pippa. It's scary how similar the stories are.
We first got Pippa and she had terrible diarrhea and she was so so small, and then she became lethargic and pure white gums a day later. Rushed to the vets, and they 'didn't know' what was wrong. So put her on IV fluids, she got better and we took her home. Then it happened AGAIN. She just kept collapsing. And then eventually the vets figured out she had Giardia AND Campylobacter :/. The vets told us there was really no hope, so we went home leaving her with thvets, and just all cried and sat and waited for 'that' phonecall. But then we got the most amazing call- luckily they managed to cure her of both of them and she's been a happy, healthy girl ever since, but VERY small. It was just a miracle.







That's her on the left, at....2 years old I think.


I really hope she will be okay. All I can suggest is that if she collapses again, take a look at her gums- if they are white, then quickly rub some honey on them before you go the vets, because the sugar will go straight to her system and maybe buy her more time.

Let us know how she is 

Jen


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 4, 2010)

Take her off any special food she needs bland food boiled chicken and rice over cook the rice. You need to get a probiotic like bene bac will work even. 


Has she had any shot yet was she vac while sick? Have they tried albon yet for the guardia most of the time that is the fell safe. 


I would fast any food for 24 hours then start the boil chicken and rice diet. Do that for a week and see how she does. 

I would suggest a high quality dog food. Parie, fromm, TOTW.


You have to give her intestines time to heal. I would also have then run a parvo test no going outside she is to sick and it is parvo season.


I hope this helps to be honest I would find a new vet and find out if the employee that mixed the meds wrong was fired if not I would instinct on it. One bad mix can kill any pet.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 4, 2010)

oh i am so sorry. Did you get this puppy from a pet store? If you did most of these dogs come from puppy mills, and this is a very common illness in puppy mill puppies. I hope you are able to get the dog back to good health and you are able to recover your money. check into the puppy lemon law, i am not sure of what is involved but it is worth looking into.


----------



## Lola13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I didnt get her from the pet store. i got her from a lady who has yorkies. she doesnt really breed them but they had puppies and i bought one from her. 

She has had two sets of shots already. as well as distemper. i am tring to get her third set of shots done this weekend becuase she is due for it. the vet told me that she needs to get better before he can give her the shots though. so that sucks. 

she doesnt have parvo. she got a shot for that and was also tested twice for it. she only tested positive for coccidia and giardia. currently she still has giardia. she was taking metronidazole and albon for the giardia at first but they had to get the metronizdole special made at a pharmacy but that was made wrong and it poisoned her. so we stopped doing that. she took something else, i forgot the name, but that didnt help. now shes taking a pill, saturday she got one half and next saturday she gets the second half. its supose to kill the giardia. i hope it works so she can get her third set of shots done with.

the special food is made for puppies with sever digestive problems and it made with bland rice and chiken. its percription only. the vet recomended i feed her this food so she will gain some wight. she has lost 0.4 lb.s since shes been sick. now she only wights 2 lbs. so thats why i'm feedig it to her.

jcottonl02- i hope alice recovers qickly and lives a long life. i hope i get the good news that you recieved about your puppy. they are soooooo cute in the picture. my girl is pretty tiny too. arnt yorkies such crazy dogs! shes soooo spunky, but shes so smart too. even being sick and everything i've taught her how to sit, lay down, stay, and come. i working on rolling over and the drop it command. she loves to pick up and run around with anything she can put in her mouth. haha. shes biting my shoe lace as i'm typing. haha

anyways, ill be back at the vet on saturday. hopefully everything will be clearned up and done with. gee wiz. haha


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 4, 2010)

if you were further north I'd say to take her to UC Davis as they are the absolute best in the west. You might call around to any college with a veterinary program. The other thing you could do, although I'm reticent to recommend it is to go to court to recover vet costs as you bought the dog in good faith and a five dollar discount on another dog (that may also be sick) is not needed.


----------



## Lola13 (Aug 4, 2010)

the lady told me that i should have gone to her if the puppy became sick. she said that becuase i went to my own vet that she cant re emburse me. she said that she would have gotten me meds from her person. i dont really trust "her person" and her "free meds". or the fact that shes not a vet and she didnt know she was sick when she let me buy her. yeah i was thinking about filing s civil case but ugh, im just over it. ive had to sue a person before and its stressful and a long process. so yeah. all i can say is thank goodness for savings.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't have anything to add except that your puppy is about the cutest little thing ever, just a little doll baby :heartbeat: I'm glad she is on her way to recovery.

Jen, Your yorkies remind me of when I was a little girl. My aunt had yorkies that looked very similar to yours. I used to love to go visit her so I could see the dogs. Very cute!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 4, 2010)

She is such a cutie! Well if she is full of beans and biting your shoe lace then that is definately a good sign.

Lol thanks Maria!! I really want a picture of all 6 of them like that where they are all looking at the camera but it's so hard and one always looks away lol.

MrsPBJ is totally right- I'm sorry I forgot to mention. Definately start her on a 'sensitive' diet, which could just be plain boiled rice and chicken, or from a range like....I think it's Hills or Science- they have cans of just plain chicken and rice that the vets gave us for Pippa after she returned home- it's the food they give after ops etc. and is VERY expensive but really good. I think I would eat it haha.

Just keep a really close eye on her and any sign of lethargy etc. I would whizz her straight to the vets, but that is just my opinion. It can get quite expensive but that's what we did, and every time it paid off, thank god.

ETA- Yeah the vet suggested Parvo to us to. And we were like...please god no please. 

Keep us updated. She'll be in my thoughts.

Jen


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 4, 2010)

*jcottonl02 wrote:*


> Lol thanks Maria!! I really want a picture of all 6 of them like that where they are all looking at the camera but it's so hard and one always looks away lol.
> 
> Jen


You have six of them? I wanna come visit :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope your puppy gets better, but still try to seek restitution for the money lost. Did you sign a contract that stated that the dog had to be taken back to her? I agree with others she sold you a sick puppy and should be responsible for some of the money, and if you were sold a sick dog why the heck does she think that you would want to buy another one from her?!?!?!?! that is just crazy of her to think that. You could probably go to small claims court which i dont think you would have to have a lawyer you would represent yourself, but that also depends on the total amount of money you are seeking, please check into it. 


And again i really do hope your baby gets better, we are all sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Lola13 (Aug 5, 2010)

Luvmyzoocrew - yeah i know, shes crazy, i dont want another puppy from her. haha i will think about small claims court because i did spend 700$ in one day tring to keep her alive. ugh! 

jcottonl02 - yeah we have the hills i/d canned food. its like 2$ a can, but she has become spoiled with it and she really doesnt like her dry food now. once her paracites are gone i'm going to ween her off of it and back onto dry food.

she has been seeming ok lately but today she has a bit of blood with her poop. ugh, i just started work again yesterday and she has this problem this morning which freaked me out. hopefully i will get good news on saturday when i go into the vet again. :]

thanks all for the comments! she really is a cutie pie.



this is her after her i.v was put in her arm. aww :[


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 6, 2010)

Albon is suppose to be given for 14 days. The first day they are suppose to take double then half that dose for 14 days. 

The food you are feeding is not given her stomach time to settle. You need to do straight chicken and rice. I am a vet tech. Guardia is very hard to treat. 

Vet food is not good I am guessing science diet. I hope she comes out of this do not be took quick to give her shot just cause she is feeling better. It will send her system into shock and it can cause problems I suggest waiting a couple weeks of her being completely healthy. 


I hope she gets better. You have a fight on your hands. You need 14 days worth of albon then you may have to wait one week and start again sometimes it takes 2 or 3 treatments before its completely healed.


----------



## Lola13 (Aug 6, 2010)

like i've said, we have been doing different treatments for almost 3 weeks. albon on the first week, then a different medication last week, then albon again this week. also we are doing a pill once a week but i dont know what its called. last weeks meds were to kill the coccidia. 

the food is by hills not science diet. it is made of turkey and rice. i have also mixed the percription food with some boiled chicken and dry dog food. she doesnt eat the dry food though but i'm hopeing she will. i dont know why you think this kind of food is bad for her when they vet told me to give it to her because she wasnt eating before i gave her this food. the food is meant for dogs with digestive problems.

i'm doing everything that my vet is telling me. they also gave me some vitamin suppliments that i'm giving her.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh ok I see they did give its a different med that you are giving once a week. That is where I was confused. 

Hills Science Diet is not a good food in the long run. I would suggest looking into this dog forum Leerburg.com. They are pro raw but they give you good food options in kibble. Vet only take 3 weeks of food in 7 years of vet school hills pays them to push the food just like with buns not everything pushed is the best. 

Here is hoping the current meds work but I would look into a different food. 

Wellness, Parie, TOTW, BG, and their are tons of others. 

You want the first 2 to 4 ingredients to be meat. Not other things. 

I am not trying to come off mean or as a but in anyway. But this is one thing that bugs me about vets. They push this food. But it really is not good for puppies or dogs.


I think the meds are good. I will look into other treatments for you in the next couple of days I will have to call Lori. I know there is one that is all kill when all else fails but I can not remember the name.


----------



## Lola13 (Aug 6, 2010)

I dont know what the name of the pill is that we are using to try to kill the giardia. i'm going back to the vet tomorrow at 11 to see if this has helped. so far she is still having loose stool, but not watery. so i guess thats good. she has only had the can food for two weeks. i'm trying to push the dry food that i have by making it moist. shes just a picky eater i think. i just want to make sure that she is eating something while she is sick so that she doesnt loose any more weight. i'm not planning on keeping her on this diet for much longer.

i will post tomorrow after i find out what is going on with her. i hope she doesnt have it anymore but i kind of think she still does. i have been tring my hardest to keep everything clean. ive been bathing her every couple days or if she has poop on her fur. i wipe her bottom after she goes so that she stays clean. i wash my hands constantly so i dont get giardia. i'm cleaning the carpets and her bedding daily. i just hope that it goes away soon! meds and tests and pee pads are getting a little expensive. ugh. :[


----------



## Lola13 (Aug 8, 2010)

went back to the vet today. still has giardia. starting back on the metronidazole today, just a half dose. she was on panacure two weeks ago for the coccidia. um... hopefully this works once and for all. so far the half dose seems to be ok in her tummy. hopeing for the best.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Aug 8, 2010)

they are right ,,change to bland diet ..the vets advice is not working,a bland diet will not have any negative effects ,,your pup has alot of dif foods and medicine goin in that little sensitive baby tummy...its working overtime right now..give it a little rest for her sake.if you remove some of her ailments that her immune system is struggling with ,then shell be able to fight off the bigger probs shes having with Giardia .she will love the boiled chicken and rice...you cant go wrong with it ..its gonna make her tummy settle and its cheaper then buying all the prescription food....i norm dont ooh and aww over little toy breeds but geez she is STINKIN CUTE!!..what a doll..we wish her many healthy and happy years with you....Lisa and The HipHops:nod


----------



## Lola13 (Aug 8, 2010)

lisa- thank you so much. shes got a good personality too. she just loves to cuddle and play with her toys. she is in a biting stage right now though. she loves to bite my hair and really anything else that she can put her teeth on. haha. shes my little ewok! ha

im going to the store tomorrow to buy more chicken. i gave her some the other day and she loved it. yep. i hope these meds work!!!

OH and another thing. since shes been sick we couldnt give her her 3rd set of shots. now shes behind and the vet said that we will have to start all over again when shes better. ugh. i really want to start potty training her outside. oh well.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 8, 2010)

Do not start over to be honest find a new vet asap if a vet will tell you that do not go back it a money sceme. I only give two sets of puppy shots and do yearly tilters after that. Two should be enough also you have to consider something. The shots my 35 pound dog gets you 2 pound dog get the same thing. 

They do not have to start over do not let them tell you that. I hope you do not think I am trying to be mean. But do not start over find a new vet. 

Your in my thoughts read into that dog forum I gave you. 


Lots of love and thoughts Kat


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh you can start outside potty training I did not know she already had two sets of shots. Plus if it is in your back yard you should be ok.


----------



## Lola13 (Aug 8, 2010)

we live in an apartment complex and everyone with dogs in my building uses the grass to go potty in front of our place. i dont know if any of thoes dogs are sick or not. i dont trust that my neighbors are great dog owners or really take the time to get them vaccinated and what not.

she hasnt had one shot of everything though. shes had paro shot on 6/8/10. um distemper, adenovirus 2, parainfluenza, and parvo on 6/22/10. then another distemper shot last weekend. is this enough? i know no idea about what is important. the shots she got taken in june are from the lady i got her from.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 8, 2010)

In a apartment yeah do inside potty training tell she is healthy to be honest she may have got Guardia from the apartment. Do you have a porch?

Maybe you could put a puppy pad out there and potty train her there. I did that with a sick puppy we fostered we put a puppy pad on the porch and took her out there. when it was time to convert to grass outside we took the puppy pad out on the grass so much easier to convert. 

I would wait tell she is healthy for going back out. But i would do that bland chicken and rice. also i would really ask for 14 days of Albon if tis round of meds does not do it. 

Yes you only need two parvo shots. The protocol is four but even that is changing. If you are uncomfortable I would go to a different vet and ask if they do tilters. 

Its a blood test they do to see if the dog is immune to the disease they are testing that way you will know. 

But all my fosters and pet only get two set of kitten puppy shots. They are fine Phoenix has not had a set of shots in three years almost and she gets tilters.

You could even get one more set to be safe but do not start completely over that is for sure


----------



## Lola13 (Aug 8, 2010)

ok. thats good to know. i really didnt think it was nessisary to start over but i have no vet training at all so i am un informed. i havent taken her out of the apartment ever, she has only been taken to the vet in a crate and she came home in a crate. she has not been outside on the ground since ive owned her. i was thinking about doing the pee pad thing on the porch. that sounds like a really great idea! ive gotten her use to her harnes and leash so she doesnt bite them anymore. :] i think i will start on the porch training!!!! :] i will also ask about the albon when i go back to the vet on thursday. i'm tring to go out of town on friday but if she is still sick then i cant go. but oh well. i just want her to get better. :]

thanks!!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 8, 2010)

Your welcome the porch makes it so she is used to going outside once you can taker her outside when she shows the signs of needing to go out go to the grass put the puppy pad in the grass she will go off it.


----------



## Lola13 (Aug 11, 2010)

so just an update! so i know this sound kind of weird, but alice had a normal poop yesterday! whoo! it seems that the meds are working and she is almost normal. yay! haha anyways i dont have a vet appointment untill thursday at 2 so i wont know if its actually all gone.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 13, 2010)

So how is she doing now?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds good normal poop is the first step I would do another round JIC if I was you.

But I am glad thing are looking up.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 13, 2010)

*Lola13 wrote: *


> so just an update! so i know this sound kind of weird, but alice had a normal poop yesterday! whoo! it seems that the meds are working and she is almost normal. yay! haha anyways i dont have a vet appointment untill thursday at 2 so i wont know if its actually all gone.



That's good news..poor little girl..it seems she has had a lot of things going on at such a young age.

Sending lots of positive vibes for Alice...


----------



## Lola13 (Aug 16, 2010)

thank you. 

yeah so today has been weird. she has been doing really good all weekend but this morning she threw up... she also hasnt pooped since saturday night... so i'm getting concerned. dont know why this is happening.


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Sep 11, 2010)

giardia lives in your yard for about a year. Dont let her in the part of the yard she was in before. Also being so small make sure she does not go low blood sugar.If she starts to move slow give her some sugar water. We used to breed yorkies. We have a full grown boy that is 2 pounds at 4 years old.He STILL gos low blood sugar. Once she hits 3 pounds they usally get more hardy.


----------

